

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on one-page-scroll web sites? - napsterbr

I would like to know your thoughts about UX when regarding one-page scrolling. (Example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thepetedesign.com&#x2F;demos&#x2F;onepage_scroll_demo.html )<p>The fact that it blocks normal scroll bothers you? Would you use it on a company site?<p>Thanks in advance
======
pedalpete
This example is done quite well, but still suffers from the major flaw that
all these types of sites suffer.

On the 2nd slide, I can see that their is some code at the bottom of the page,
but I can't see what it is because my browser windows is too small. When I
scroll, it goes to the next slide. I know I'm missing content, but I can't
scroll to it.

Therefore, you've broken the most important thing about your website, showing
me the content.

I much prefer the standard scrolling window where content is just broken up
visually, but it doesn't control the scroll. (my resume is an example
[http://pedalpete.github.io/resume](http://pedalpete.github.io/resume))

------
sdrothrock
It bothers me horribly. I'm used to my mouse wheel skipping ahead a certain
amount when I scroll and this robs me of that control. For example, if I've
been to the site before and know what I want is going to be at the bottom, it
will still take me a long time to get there because I can't just flick the
wheel quickly.

------
chippy
They bother me as much as 1000px high headers. Which is incredibly high.

------
bowerbird
these sites are being done _incorrectly_ at present... (and yes, this
incorrect implementation is very sucky.)

but there are tweaks that can improve them considerably, where you get the
best of two worlds, whichever you like.

i'll be writing up my research in the very near future. (it's wordy to justify
the recommendation i've come to, but it's one which is actually very easy to
implement.)

-bowerbird

